# Help Us Plan Malaga Spain to Portugal Trip



## 22go (Nov 24, 2009)

We are considering going to one of the Marriott t/s in the Marbella area in late Feb., renting a car and going the second week to Portugal. We have never been to Portugal and do not know if we can drive there. What area of Portugal should we go to, what sights to see, where to stay? Any help would be greatly appreciated especially from those who have done this trip. 
   Thanks    Kathy


----------



## Conan (Nov 24, 2009)

There's a good road from Seville in Spain to the Algarve coast of Portugal (but it will be mucho/muito frio in February).
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...4,-7.31419&sspn=3.178495,4.883423&ie=UTF8&z=9
[the link above, mapped by google as 203 km in 1 hr 52 minutes, puts the average speed for the trip at 67 miles per hour]


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 24, 2009)

The vast majority is- or can be- freeway- superhighway driving. 110 kmph speed or greater. The boarder crossing is a non-event.  Easy drive. scenic, great people/resorts. lots of fun. Buy the Michelin Spain/Portugal map or maps (they are each available). Get a guidebook or two and plan away.

Jim Ricks


----------

